# How To: Overclock Your Droid Bionic Video Tutorial! OPPtimizer Projekt



## Abbreviations (Apr 11, 2012)

I had trouble with this the 1st time I tried it so I made a video tutorial for others.






DL Links(Make sure you flash Init.d and your kernel version mo_simp1.5) -

Init.d For Stock ROMs:
http://opptimizer.go...it_d-signed.zip

mo_simp1.5 For .8XX:
http://opptimizer.go...arga-signed.zip

mo_simp1.5 For .901&Up:
http://opptimizer.go...ison-signed.zip

Values -
Grant Superuser permission by typing "su" and hit enter in terminal before entering these values
CPU = echo 3 1200000000 62 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps
GPU = echo 384000000 > /proc/overclock/gpu_opps

Credit/Written Tutorial: http://rootzwiki.com...-omap4-devices/


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Works ...thank you

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abbreviations (Apr 11, 2012)

bigmook said:


> Works ...thank you
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Good to hear!! & no problem.


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

Will this help with the games freezing up?

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

bink1r said:


> Will this help with the games freezing up?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


 As far as i know if your on ics then the overclock will not work. This is for gingerbread. But if you are using ics then the freezes are due to not having hw acceleration which i think will require a official leak of ics from moto. At least that is what i remember reading weeks ago so i may not be 100% correct.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## black95z28 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is an awesome method! I am running eclipse v 2.2 on .902 and I followed your video exactly and it does overclock it. However, it doesn't survive boot. I created the script that you did and I noticed you have another script talking about 1200 oc. Am I missing something?


----------



## black95z28 (Jun 8, 2012)

Also when I try to run the script through rom manager pro it just keeps running it on and on. It doesn't ever complete. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## black95z28 (Jun 8, 2012)

I figured it out. DO NOT put su in the script. Then it works flawlessly. Only a tiny error in the video.


----------

